# Jacobs Creek CWMU



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

My good friend drew the public deer tag this year. I have heard good things about this CWMU and have seen some nice bucks on it before while hunting the border.
Has anybody had any experience with this CWMU? I know Justin Richins is a good guy and I hope he will provide a decent hunt. My friend is not a trophy hunter and he would be thrilled to shoot a 160 class buck and would probably shoot something in the 140 class without hesitation. 
If anybody has any tips on where to hunt on the property or any other useful info, I would really appreciate it.
Thanks,
HJB


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Your best bet is to talk to Justin.....it is a big unt with varied terrain. down low there are a lot of fields that lead into thick oak brush and up high you have pines and STEEP terrain. Depending on what Justin says, I would probably do the bivy thing you had mentioned.
kth


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I never said anything about a "bivy camp" on the CWMU. He has talked to Justin and I know what the terrain is like. I'm looking for someone that has experience actually hunting or guiding on this ranch. Or someone that knows somebody that has hunted it.


This is what my friend was told by Justin:
Don't expect anything big, bring a generous tip for the guide that you are required to have, and don't bring anybody else with you.

Pretty helpful info :roll:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmm, doesnt sound like a very good hunt to me. Is it pretty standard on a cwmu hunt to not be able to take somebody with you? I would hope that the guide would do his honest best to get you a very nice deer. If not it seems like they are doing the very minimum to get their allotment of tags from dwr for their "money hunts"


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man that dont sound good to me. I will pay the guide what I think he is worth and if im happy with my deer or not. good luck to your buddy.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

My thoughs exactly! 
The DWR page says he is allowed one guest, not sure if his guide counts as his guest or what. A 140 class deer should not be a problem on that CWMU, I'm sure most clients would pass on a 140.
I really hope this hunt goes well for him, he is a great guy and one of the nicest guys I know. He deserves a decent hunt after dealling with 20 years of pumpkin patches. 

As far as the tip goes, he should pay for what he gets. If he gets treated well and the guide puts him on some deer and a decent buck, the guide should get a decent tip (maybe $100 IMO). If he's rude and doesn't show him crap, I wouldn't drop a penny in his general direction. 
I will make sure and report and hopefully Justin chimes in on this thread and says something. I have no disrespect for the guy at all, I have heard he is a great guy. But sometimes those CWMU owners/operators have two faces, one for the paying clients and one for us pee-ons that get lucky.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

so far in my dealings with lonnie and justin there pretty upfront and honest. my advice is to call them and ask them some pointed questions about the size, numbers, guests allowed ect
and see what they can tell you. as far as tipping the guide let your experiance you get on tbe hunt be the deciding factor.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I have heard the same thing about Justin, that's why I had my friend put in for this particular CWMU. My friend has talked with him on the phone and got the info that I previously posted. I'll let those two work it out on the phone, I just wanted to see if you guys had any other info.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

so what is this about tipping a guide on a cwmu unit, that is BS if the cwmu wants to put a guide with you that is fine. you should not have to tip or even be required to.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i have never met him. but what i have heard he is a way nice guy and will give his best effort. 

i too would agree with the tip. make him earn his money! :lol: hopefully he has a fun hunt!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

He just replied to the post on MM, and said that he recommends a $300 tip :roll: 

I would have no problem giving a $300 tip, but I would expect an awesome hunt with a lot of bucks to look over and for $300 I wouldn't shoot anything under a 170 class buck. I also would expect him to gut the deer and pack it out for that amount. If that was how the hunt unfolded, I would galdly hand over $300.
I hate guided hunts, it takes away from the hunt and your personal satisfaction. Not sure why this CWMU requires it, maybe it's to keep the public guys away from the areas that hold the big boys.
Anyway, I hope it turns out to be a good hunt for my friend. If the CWMU program screws us this time, I'm done. I have spent tons of time trying to find a great CWMU with a great operator and I hope this will be the one.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

alot of the reason for the guides service being offered are required is the fact that most of the cwmu s do not allow scouting and that would make for a tough hunt if you had no idea 
of were to start looking for the animals your after in fact depending on the size of the cwmu s the odds of you being succesfull could be really bad. from talking to some of the owners the main reason for not allowing hunters to scout is the fact they dont want the animals
stressed and possibly run off the property. so alot of them offer a guide service and a few
require it like deseret land and livestock on there elk and moose hunts there is so much acreage that it could be a tough job to find a quality animal to harvest. also by having a guide who knows the property and the animal quality there they can help by not having
you harvest a animal that should be let go to get older. just a few of the possible reasons
that they may have a guide requirment in place.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I can think of a few others as well :lol: 

5 days is plenty of time to get to know the area and land. I agree with you on your ideas of why they should have a guide. I think they should give the option though as well. Most people want to do all the work themselves, it makes it more rewarding in the end. IMO


----------

